# dovetail joint jig for finger joints?



## gavinr (2 Dec 2015)

i'm looking for a jointing jig to make some box finger joints but can't seem to find out if any standard dovetailor would do with a straight bit or i need something like the trend jig that you can buy a dedicated finger joint guide for.

its only to try out an idea so i'm not looking to spend heaps one one, but would rather buy a good used one, like a trend, than a cheap new one, so if anyone can advise me what i need to look for and maybe recommend some good ones to search for it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mseries (2 Dec 2015)

The text on the Trend website says the CDJ300 can do box joints.


----------



## Wildman (2 Dec 2015)

there are lots of DIY jigs on you tube, I have a free standing machine, probably needs a new motor by now that uses a sliding table (springloaded) and a fixed stop. It is a multipurpose drawer making machine with a wobble blade the will also cut the drawer slots for the bottom to slide in. and rabit the sides for runners. It was a few weeks work to build it but I no longer have a use for it, yours for £40


----------



## damo8604 (2 Dec 2015)

Steve Maskery has a good jig for a router table on one of his DVD's but I think there is a video floating around on youtube showing how he made it, it's good and something I'll be cobbling together myself within the next few days.


----------



## mseries (2 Dec 2015)

yes if the question is 'how do you do your box joints' I'd also answer with the Maskery style jig


----------



## gavinr (3 Dec 2015)

thanks guys. i found the steve maskery video, i love the way he's so excited the joint fits so well the first try, but i'm not entirely sure i can make one fit on the old ryobi table i have as there is only one slot. but seeing that it would seem the trend needs another guide to do them that costs 60quid i may have to experiment with what i have for now. as i say its just to test an idea.

wildman thanks for the offer, i will send you a pm to find out a bit more but the pain is that i'm right down in the far sw of cornwall so fuel to get to ilfracome would start make things very expensive.


----------



## mseries (3 Dec 2015)

gavinr":34vo1uko said:


> thanks guys. i found the steve maskery video, i love the way he's so excited the joint fits so well the first try, but i'm not entirely sure i can make one fit on the old ryobi table i have as there is only one slot


You could use the edge of the table as a guide, or if the two edges are parallel, use both of them.


----------



## WoodMangler (3 Dec 2015)

gavinr":3uoolg9t said:


> thanks guys. i found the steve maskery video, i love the way he's so excited the joint fits so well the first try, but i'm not entirely sure i can make one fit on the old ryobi table i have as there is only one slot. but seeing that it would seem the trend needs another guide to do them that costs 60quid i may have to experiment with what i have for now. as i say its just to test an idea.


There's only one slot on my Ryobi table, but Steve's jig works perfectly on that.


----------

